# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Voeding en oorsuizen

## evitalien

Geschat wordt dat 1 miljoen Nederlanders lijden aan oorsuizen, ook wel tinnitus genaamd. Mensen hebben klachten van een hoge piep- tot een lage bromtoon. De geluiden kunnen ook afwisselen of zelfs tegelijkertijd optreden. Het wordt als erg hinderlijk ervaren, soms zelfs slopend.

Oorsuizen werd vaak geassocieerd met de ouderdom, hoewel het tegenwoordig op steeds jongere leeftijd voorkomt. Vooral bij de jongeren die vaak hun koptelefoon te hard hebben aanstaan. Tinnitus kan gepaard gaan met matig tot ernstig gehoorverlies.

Oorsuizen is geen ziekte op zich zelf; meer een symptoom bij diverse oor problemen. Tinnitus kan verschillende oorzaken hebben; onder andere allergie, hoge bloeddruk, gebitsproblemen en nekklachten. Het is belangrijk om altijd even langs de huisarts te gaan om een onderliggende lichamelijke oorzaak uit te sluiten. Meestal is de oorzaak onbekend.



Wat kunnen we zelf doen aan oorsuizen?



Zink



Oorsuizen kan veroorzaakt door een tekort aan zink. Alle onze weefsels bevatten zink. Vooral in de celkernen zit een hoge concentratie zink. Dit mineraal is belangrijk voor het immuunsysteem. Ook voor het herstellend vermogen van de huid is zink enorm belangrijk. Zink werkt ook als antioxidant en beschermt ons tegen vrije radicalen. Als we in een stressvolle periode zitten is de behoefte aan zink veel groter. Zink vinden we van nature in zeevruchten, vlees en eieren. Maar door de moderne landbouwtechnieken bevatten deze producten steeds minder zink en door onze toegenomen stressvolle levensstijl is er een verhoogde behoefte aan zink. Het slikken van een zinksupplement kan dan zeker uitkomst bieden.



Ginko biloba



Al meer dan 5000 jaar wordt ginko biloba gebruikt in de traditionele Chinese geneeskunde. Het wordt gebruikt om de algehele gezondheid te ondersteunen. Ginko biloba bevordert de doorbloeding in het hele lichaam, helpt ons vatenstelsel gezond te houden, is gunstig voor onze hersenen en stemming en zorgt voor een goede conditie van onze oren en ogen. Ginko biloba heeft interacties met medicijnen. Raadpleeg eerst een deskundige alvorens dit te gebruiken.



Magnesium

Magnesium is een mineraal dat steeds minder in onze voeding voorkomt. We hebben het echter wel nodig voor zon 400 reacties in het lichaam. Een magnesiumtekort kan van invloed zijn op oorsuizen en het overgevoelig zijn voor geluiden. Magnesium is ook een mineraal dat zorgt voor ontspanning. Als oorsuizen veroorzaakt wordt door stress kan de ontspannende werking van magnesium zeker een oplossing zijn. 


Melatonine

Een studie toonde aan dat als het oorsuizen leidt tot verstoord slaapritme dan kan een melatonine supplement een oplossing bieden. Door het slikken van dit supplement valt men makkelijker in slaap, ervaart men overdag minder stress en vermindert het oorsuizen.

----------


## Flogiston

> Het slikken van een zinksupplement kan dan zeker uitkomst bieden.


Pas op met zink. Zink is giftig als je er teveel van binnenkrijgt. Een giftige dosis bereik je al vrij snel, zeker als je gezond en gevarieerd eet.

Slik dus alleen een zinksupplement wanneer uit onderzoek blijkt dat je echt een zinktekort hebt. Als je gaat slikken, laat dan regelmatig controleren of je zinkniveau nog in orde is: niet te laag, maar ook zeker niet te hoog.

Niet zomaar gaan slikken dus!





> Als oorsuizen veroorzaakt wordt door stress kan de ontspannende werking van magnesium zeker een oplossing zijn.


Voor magnesium geldt hetzelfde als voor zink: eerst controleren of je echt een magnesiumtekort hebt, en alleen als dat echt zo is, magnesium gaan slikken. En ook hier: regelmatig blijven controleren of je geen overdosis aan het nemen bent.

Magnesium is weliswaar minder schadelijk dan zink wanneer je er teveel van neemt, maar een overdosis blijft een overdosis. In het geval van magnesium kan een teveel leiden tot darmproblemen, en tot overmatige belasting van de nieren.





> als het oorsuizen leidt tot verstoord slaapritme dan kan een melatonine supplement een oplossing bieden.


Dit is symptoombestrijding.

Maar goed, misschien is symptoombestrijding beter dan helemaal niets.


Flogiston

----------

